# Pacific Place (Hong Kong) VS. Rockefeller Centre (New York)



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Which commercial centre is better? Pacific Place in Hong Kong or Rockefeller Centre in New York?

Pacific Place









Rockefeller Centre


----------



## Sexas (Jan 15, 2004)

they are not the same, difference year and difference style. Rockefeller has a long and rich story behide it, it almost like one of the back bone of NYC skyline. Pacific Place just another tall buildings...where is the story?


----------



## dom86 (Dec 4, 2005)

Pacific Place (Hong Kong) easy choice


----------



## Kingsken (Mar 5, 2004)

Rockefeller center for sure.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Rockefeller, one of my favourites


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Easy decision- Rockefeller Center.


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

Rockefeller Center was designed with people in mind, that is why it has the English Gardens, the fountain and the year round skating rink. I don't believe Pacific Place was designed with that in mind. So they are not the same in design or use. Pacific Place has hotels and Rockefeller Center has no hotels. And, with the ABC buildings across the street, Rockefeller Center is pretty much all office space, and a lot of it.
But I voted for Rockefeller Center because I think it is one of the great urban spaces in the World.


----------



## CHI (Apr 17, 2004)

Technically I cant say, since I know nothing about Pacific Place. 

I DO know, however, that its pretty hard to beat Rockefeller!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Pacific Place is a commercial complex developed by Swire Properties. It was completed in the early 90s and it features four buildings. Three hotels, The Mariott, Conrad and Island Shangri La are located in Pacific Place. The area also includes serviced apartments, an office building and an exclusive mall on the bottom. 

Recently a third one is added but it's located in Wanchai.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Rockefeller Center. Is there not a better picture of Pacific Place though? It just looks like a cluster of highrises. 

^ A third one of what? Are there two Pacific Places outside of Wan Chai?


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

Which one is the Pacific Place?


----------



## spicytimothy (Dec 10, 2003)

Pacific Place includes 2 buildings... the 2 oval shaped ones in the pic are Pacific Place...


----------



## Travis007 (Jul 19, 2004)

I like the Pacific Place towers but it simply cannot compete with the history and greatness of Rockerfeller Centre.


----------



## Method101 (Nov 16, 2005)

dom86 said:


> Pacific Place (Hong Kong) easy choice


please.....


----------



## sharpie20 (Nov 5, 2005)

i can't even tell which one is pacific place, and by the looks of it i bet half the people here have enver even heard of it. i'll go with rockefeller


----------



## XxRyoChanxX (Jul 5, 2005)

pacific place!! hands down


----------



## Quente (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm not familiar with Pacific Place either but am quite familiar with Rockefeller Center. I assume that we're comparing the public spaces between the buildings as much if not more than the buildings themselves, right?

As such, can anyone post images of the public space at the base of the buildings for Pacific Place?

Thanks - Kent


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Some Pacific Place


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

The picture of Rockefeller Center is at least 30 years old. The ABC towers aren't even in the photo. Doesn't anyone have any recent shots, especially of the of the gardens and the fountain? They are what make the Roc so very special.


----------



## Rachmaninov (Aug 5, 2004)

Any pics of PP3? You should do justification to PP!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Pacific Place 3


----------



## _zner_ (May 24, 2005)

rockefeller center for me!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I don't understand how these two complexes came out at random for a comparison. Rockefeller Center had a whole different purpose when it was conceived and its scope and objective were far different than what Pacific Place was designed for. The two aren't even remotely close in historic, economic, commercial, and social impact. Why would anyone even think of comparing a new 3-tower complex in Hong Kong with a 19-tower complex from over half a century ago? Am I missing the logic here?


----------



## trueapprentice (Aug 12, 2005)

so what is being compared here? 

Isn't it like comparing apples with oranges? -- well, it doesn't make sense to me, so let's not let it turn into another shouting match.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)




----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

As much as I like Pacific Place, Rockerfeller wins this hands down.

For Pacific Place, the Conrad, Shangri-la, Marriott and PP2 are somewhat interestingly shaped, PP1 is just a box...


----------



## randolphan (May 2, 2006)

pacific please.


----------



## crossbowman (Apr 26, 2006)

Rockefeller Centre 4 sure...awesome!


----------



## Magic Night (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd chose Rockefeller Centre.


----------



## Novak (May 9, 2006)

That's an easy one. Rockefeller Centre of course.


----------



## feverwin (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow... so many American flags, is it always like this... crazy... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Rockefeller


----------



## Lukaslatino (Oct 25, 2006)

woww


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

feverwin said:


> Wow... so many American flags, is it always like this... crazy... :lol: :lol:



Guess where Rockefeller is located?


----------



## RKS (Sep 14, 2002)

the rockefeller center is more "charismatic"


----------



## ROYU (Jul 19, 2004)

The elegant, the classic, the unique Rockefeller Center.


----------



## high_flyer (Jan 30, 2003)

Slightly OTT with the flags, it distracts the eye and cheapens the setting IMO


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Pacific Place draws pedestrians away from the streets and into an artificially climate-controlled shopping mall. Also, it has few unique attractions compared to the skating rink, outdoor plaza, etc. of the Rockefeller Center.

The choice is quite obvious for me.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

feverwin said:


> Wow... so many American flags, is it always like this... crazy... :lol: :lol:


Yeah, I don't like it either and I find it tasteless to have so many of them. But then when a country like China [tastelessly] displays 20 national flags at a landmark I can easily imagine westerners screaming "Propaganda."

Things ought to be viewed in more relative terms.


----------



## nygirl (Jul 14, 2003)

I remember when it used to be all flags. 911 changed that. Still I don't think it is distracting and tasteless. This is our country why and how could it be tastless? 
It may be a bit much but overly patriotic is a better term than tasteless. Still I see where you are coming from.


----------

